# Cálculo de resistencias para leds



## Manuel51 (Jun 2, 2011)

Cansado ya de buscar las tensiones para los diferentes colores de leds y de aplicar la ley de Ohm una y otra vez, pensé en diseñar una pequeña hoja de cálculo que hiciera el trabajo por mí. Ya la hice y la pongo a disposición de los foreros. En esta hoja solo se calculan leds en serie ya que la configuración en paralelo no suele ser buena para la salud de los leds. Los cálculos están basados en un consumo de 10mA para los leds normales y de 20mA para los de alto brillo. En cada serie se pueden poner leds de diferentes colores y si la resistencia resultante es negativa es que la tensión de alimentación no es suficiente y hay que aumentarla o quitar leds. También da el resultado de la potencia que disipará la resistencia. Siempre se aplicará el valor de resistencia  normalizado más próximo y mayor al resultado, por supuesto. Una vez descomprimido el archivo hay que entrar en la carpeta “Cálculo de leds” y seguir la ruta “Word – embeddings – Hoja de cálculo". Espero que funcione.

Saludos.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 7, 2012)

pon un if si sale negativo que contesté "demasiados leds"


----------



## Manuel51 (Abr 7, 2012)

Scooter dijo:


> pon un if si sale negativo que contesté "demasiados leds"



Bueno, Atendiendo a la sugerencia de Scooter, adjunto otra hoja  de cálculo que hice después, más sencilla y con el aviso de ¡¡¡DEMASIADOS LEDS!!! si se sobrepasa la tensión de alimentación.

Saludos


----------

